# Controlling signature size



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I know of some VBulletin sites that limit the ability to use large fonts in signatures.

I think this is something needed here because I run into at least one person who uses a ridiculous font size in their signature. I would say font signature sizes should be limited to 1-3 or absolutely most 1-4.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

please please please do this


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

And can we get some color controls too?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Is it really so difficult to just ignore people? And I don't mean /ignore. I mean to consciously tell your brain it's just a friggin' forum and the occasional childish oversized post or signature isn't going to kill you.

We just don't need yet more silly rules to appease the whining faction around here.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Is it really so difficult to just ignore people? And I don't mean /ignore. I mean to consciously tell your brain it's just a friggin' forum and the occasional childish oversized post or signature isn't going to kill you.
> 
> We just don't need yet more silly rules to appease the whining faction around here.


it's easy to ignore one. But if it becomes a a trend...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> it's easy to ignore one. But if it becomes a a trend...


If it becomes a trend, then maybe enough people want it that it should be a viable choice they can make. I think peer pressure will keep it to an absolute minimum.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

dswallow said:


> If it becomes a trend, then maybe enough people want it that it should be a viable choice they can make. I think peer pressure will keep it to an absolute minimum.


hopefully you are right..

but really, I would hate to see it like other boards I've seen.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

One possible offender aparently doesn't have sigs on. To bad that vb doesn't blank the sig if you yourself have sigs turned off.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Is it really so difficult to just ignore people? And I don't mean /ignore. I mean to consciously tell your brain it's just a friggin' forum and the occasional childish oversized post or signature isn't going to kill you.
> 
> We just don't need yet more silly rules to appease the whining faction around here.


Ignore what? Big garish text displays that break formatting on the forums and make it very unreadable?

No thanks. It is easy enough to limit people from being obnoxious tools when they feel the need to impinge themselves on everyone else, why not avail ourselves of it?

Can you name a legitimate reason why someone should have a size 7 font in their signature?

It is not a rule. A rule would be, "Don't post big fonts in signatures. This is a control mechanic that would not ALLOW anyone to use big fonts in their signatures. No rule, nothing to enforce, it is done automatically as it is not allowed.

From the other thread I was hoping it had been changed, but apparently it has not. You can still make big obnoxious signatures like always.


----------



## FourOhFour (Apr 4, 2001)

If your browser supports user stylesheets (Opera and OmniWeb do, probably an extension for firefox somewhere), you can use this:

```
/* overly large signatures suck */
div[id^="post_message_"] + div font {
	font-size: inherit !important;
}
```
This will make your browser ignore font sizes set in signatures.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

those complaining about sig size...take a peek at this forum thread (car site safe for work). The car sigs get nuts there with pics

http://www.impalasuperstore.com/naisso/forum2005/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=43977

cant you just use RIP to kill sigs?


----------

